# wow ! Really Peta ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.ussportsmen.org/antis/peta-urges-people-to-break-the-law/


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate when they refer to the anti-hunting groups as the "animal rights people/movement". Hunters give the animals rights. There are seasons.... There are ethical rules.... They must be obeyed under penalty of law. Those sound like rights to me. The revenue generated from the sale of hunting licenses funds the enforcement of said laws, builds better habitat and animal preserves, and funds research on wildlife. Now tell me. Who are the animal rights activists? Who are the animal lovers? I am pretty sure it is not the folks slinging propaganda. If you ask me. Their is something truly wrong with the type of folks that belong to groups like PETA. I hope they get the help they need.

I would support a true animal rights group. One that actually has animals best interest in mind. One that defends animals that are handled inhumanly. A group that conducts real research to make a better environment for all creatures on earth. O wait.... I do.... They are hunters.

Does hunter harassment carry stiffer penalty than harassment? I can see one of our slick politicians playing both sides here. Claim to the hunters that they made hunter harassment legislation...... Claim to the anti-hunters that they softened the penalties for harassing hunters. Just a thought.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Your local Humane Society is a good place to donate. Just make the distinction between them and "the Humane Society of the United States".
Quite honestly i would like the $ figures collected from the Pittman-Robertson Act reported on the local news more often with the fact that NO taxpayer dollars from the State go towards the Arizona Game and Fish Department.... NONE...not one dollar !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

We do donate to a local shelter for animals.

Sorry a made an assume of myself when I assumed all states used licensing fees for such purposes. I NY does and I have heard others due. I just assumed that all states did likewise. I suppose what they say about assuming is true. lol


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Years ago there was a lady that would stand at an intersection where hunters leaving town to hunt would go one of two ways. She was there every year for every day of the deer season. She would hold a sign saying save the deer, kill a hunter. One day she got ran over by a hunter leaving town to go deer hunting. I heard that she lived, but she never came back.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Bunch of fruits who deserve to rot in the woods somewhere.....


----------



## Claydoh (Dec 31, 2011)

Weasel said:


> Years ago there was a lady that would stand at an intersection where hunters leaving town to hunt would go one of two ways. She was there every year for every day of the deer season. She would hold a sign saying save the deer, kill a hunter. One day she got ran over by a hunter leaving town to go deer hunting. I heard that she lived, but she never came back.


Good things happen to good people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> We do donate to a local shelter for animals.
> 
> Sorry a made an assume of myself when I assumed all states used licensing fees for such purposes. I NY does and I have heard others due. I just assumed that all states did likewise. I suppose what they say about assuming is true. lol


A local shelter is a good place to donate if you ask about their affiliations. One of our local shelters here (no longer in business) came out and aligned themselves with HSUS...lol that was the beginning of the end.

AZ does allow G&F to spend the license fees they collect, those belong to them, (although it could change, I doubt that it will ) By taxpayer dollars I meant tax dollars..sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I see. In NY they lump everything environmental under the DEC so it sees regular tax dollars. The moneys are appropriated though. If it has to to do with hunting or trapping, it is paid for by licensing fees.

SG I would rather send you a gun.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Your comments crack me up!!!......you're one harsh 44yr man.......you're going to make a great grumpy old man someday!!!LOL


 Heck, I'm a grumpy young man ! LMAO I just don't like folks interfering with something I do for enjoyment. I've encountered those people at horse shows and rodeos and have learned to ignore them otherwise it would be ugly real fast. They crave attention and by not giving it to them it ruins their day badly. Makes em even more mad and frustrated. We donate to our local animal shelter that does support hunting and is proud to tell folks. The one program that many places have that drives me crazy is the feral cat spay/nueter and then release back into the wild. Those cats are a menace to society and other animals. They bring disease and fleas to other domesticated animals. Not only that they kill game and songbirds. Not alot of smarts there but it makes the tree huggers feel all warm inside. I neuter em here (nueteralize)......LOL just kidding the coyotes do that for me.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

bones44 said:


> They crave attention and by not giving it to them it ruins their day badly.


^Nail on the head.^


----------

